# How often do you mow your pastures?



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We never mow our pastures. If you mow it, wouldn't that leave grass clippings which are bad for horses?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We only mow/Bush hog when any weeds/buttercups/etc that 2-4-D doesn't kill are too tall/stalky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

My pasture gets mowed once a year, near the end of June. 
Without mowing, all kinds of weeds just take over and limit grazing for the rest of the summer. With mowing, those weeds get chopped down and the grass has a better chance.

Roman, grass clippings are bad for horses because of how fine and compacted they are - they start fermenting very quickly and that fermentation is the dangerous thing [botulism, etc, is a concern when grass ferments]. 
Mowed pasture grass/weeds are not as fine as a mowed lawn and they are also spread out more evenly = they dry out quickly and are less of a fermentation risk.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I cut it once just before it goes to seed. It's too big to cut more than once, I cut some areas where young trees have begun to take hold.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

They don't like the tall grass. I'm sure as it matures it doesn't taste as good and is tougher. I mow every 2 weeks. It helps to keep weeds down also.
Recommended to mow at 3-4 inches. I think I'll start mowing weekly
http://njaes.rutgers.edu/horsepastures/past_mgt.htm


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

We have 23 acres and mow as needed. By that I mean, when the horses put their heads down and I am losing sight of their eyeballs, it's time to bushhog.

And that depends on how much rain we get. The avg. amount for us to have to bush hog is three times a season. A few years back, we had to bush hog seven times and the grass was over the front tires on the farm tractors, every time:shock:

I was taught to keep try and keep the grass at 6" a 8" but that isn't always possible. Keeping it manicured does keep some types of weeds from appearing, keeps the ticks and spiders under control.

As of now, we have mowed the yard three times and one of the pastures is ready to be bush hogged. I expect everything will need cut by next weekend:-(

And yes, I leave my horses in the pasture when we cut. Not saying it won't happen but they are all in their 20's and so far, none of them have ever eaten into a clump of cut grass and got sick. With 23 acres to roam. They aren't that dumb or hungry ---- yet:-|


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

We have two pastures. One we use for hay so we keep the horses off it until the hay is taken off - so technically then that is mowed once a year; the other we mow once a year with a rough cut mower (same thing as a Bush hog mower) with the mower set high to cut off weed tops while leaving most of the grass alone (the horses could go out right away on this).

My observation is that horses prefer new, lower grass over old, higher grass meaning, to me at least, the new stuff is more palatable. Another observation is that horses, assuming there's enough space, will avoid grazing the areas where they drop their manure so depending on circumstances and size, you may at some point find this is more of a concern than cutting the grass -- which means you are know thinking about picking up manure or harrowing it in.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We bushhog 1 or 2 times a year depending on growth. It helps eradicate perennial weeds if you mow before they can go to seed.


----------

